# Catfish Tournament this weakened at leesville



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Twisted Whiskerz is having a Catfish tournament at Leesville lake this weakend from 8pm to 8am. For more info visit www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

how bout some results


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

hats off to nick, nathan, and jason.... forgive me for any one else i may have forgotten.... first time i have ever fished a catfishing tournament... first time for a twisted whiskers tournament.... and first time fishing leesville... beautiful lake.

i was surprised at how friendly people where... i got info off of people ... they seemed happy to help and answer questions about the lake and fishing... and this is competition in the tournament.... heard stories ... and learned about some new equipment...

i would encourage more people to come out ... we fished off the bank and did decent... only 9lbs out of the money... just a fish or 2 away ... 

all in all we had a very good time.... we want to thank you guys ... and we are going to be at charles mills on the 25th of june... see ya there!


----------

